# Therapy?



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Affter sampling some of the music in this thread, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166862

I feltI needed to cleanse myself.

Heres what I found...


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

LOVE Therapy? mate, good stuff. One of the first bands I saw live when I was 14!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

They were the the first band I saw live, at the Wolvo civic hall.

With skunk anansie supporting.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Therapy? so much. Great band. Check out another Irish band called Kerbdog too.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ +1

Troublegum is an awesome album. Very under-rated band.


----------

